# Question for Florida experts



## dcmoony (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's the deal. We are looking to go to Florida May-July 2007. Not ever having been there we are looking for some advise. We would like to stay in a condo right on the beach. Can be a 1 or 2 bedroom. Would like it to be on the Atlantic side of Florida. Needs to have a nice beach with big waves as we love to do a lot of walking on the beach.Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks,


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here are some resorts that I love on the Atlantic side of Florida on the Ocean:

1) Bluegreen Solara Surfside.
2) Fairfield Royal Vista
3) Marriott BeachPlace Tower
4) Marriott Ocean Pointe
5) Disney Vero Beach
6) Fairfield Ocean Walk
7) Bluegreen Daytona Seabreeze
8) HGVC South Beach

If you can get any of those, you should be happy.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 14, 2006)

Resort on Cocoa Beach or others that are beachfront at Cocoa Beach.

Nancy


----------



## ttt (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't limit yourself to Boca's list of high end resorts. There are many other acceptable resorts From Miami Beach all the way up the east coast. I think you will be happy at most of the Atlantic Beaches.....


----------



## dcmoony (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for some of the suggestion. Last time I was in Florida I was 6. So it has been a few years. Okay a LOT of years. I think my wife visited when she was 9 or 10. So we think we would like to go and check out the beaches along the atlantic coast. Figured if we asked here on tug for some recomendations we could get some good imput as to where to go.
Thanks,


----------



## JLB (Apr 14, 2006)

In many humble opinions, including the Travel Channel and every major beach rating service, you will be missing out on some of the best beaches by limiting yourself to the righthand coast.

You will also be missing out on some of the best beach resorts.


----------



## KenK (Apr 14, 2006)

Big waves??? 

What do you consider big waves?  The N part of the Atlantic side of Fl gets pretty big breakers....but most of the S parts (S from around Martin Cty), and the W coast don't get so much real big waves.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 15, 2006)

A few years ago, I stayed at the SeaShells in Ormond (?) beach.  It was a nice but not fancy timeshare.  It was on the beach.


----------



## Harry (Apr 15, 2006)

We were in the same position you are a few years back.  We decided to stay in Orlando (which is fairly central) and start out from there.  This worked well since at the time our son was still in high school.  We are beach people so we would take beach trips each day.  We liked Cocoa Beach the best due to its location to Orlando, the long beaches and less traffic than other cities. We settled there last year.


----------



## Judy (Apr 15, 2006)

From Cocoa Beach south to the Sebastian Inlet.


----------



## dcmoony (Apr 15, 2006)

In the 4 years we have been in time shares it seems the only beach we have gone to is South Padre TX. So I would think most waves will be bigger than what we have seen there. We will venture to Galveston next month. In July we will be going to the Carolinas to check them out. So we were thinking next year Florida beaches. We thought maybe the Atlantic or maybe the Gulf? Maybe the Keys? Ever notice how there are so many places to go and not enough time to do it in?


----------



## JLB (Apr 15, 2006)

Now that you mentioned the Gulf . . . .

First, any of the nice Florida beaches will be nicer than Texas beaches.

Probably the nicest, most-likely-to-get-a-timeshare, beach is Siesta Key Beach, which is in the Sarasota area.  In the Travel Channel's Top Ten Beaches in the US, only two are Florida beaches, South Beach and Siesta Key Beach.

If you will google Siesta Key Beach, you will see that it has been rated by every recognized beach rating service.

Here is The Travel Channel's Top Ten Florida Beaches, and why.  Many of them made the list for reason other than being nice beaches.

Travel Channel’s Florida Top Ten Beaches

1.  Miami’s South Beach
2.  Siesta Key--Best Sand
3.  Palm Beach--Wealth
4.  Lovers Key Beach--Mother Nature and solitude
5.  Clearwater Beach--Boating
6.  Smathers Beach, Key West--Because there had to be one Key West beach
7.  Sandspur Beach, Bahia Honda, Keys--Mother Nature, Beautiful
8.  Panama City--Spring Break
9.  Sanibel--Sand and Shells
10.  Daytona Beach--Driving on the beach.  Cars and motorcycles.

I have been familiar with the beaches of SW Florida~~~Sanibel, Captiva, Ft. Myers Beach, Lovers Key, Bonita Beach, Vanderbilt Beach, Naples, and Marco Island~~~for 30 years.  I have also experienced the beaches of the Keys (Bahia Honda and Key West), SOCAL, Kauai, and Texas.

SW Florida has nothing to be ashamed of compared to any of those.  Compared to Galveston, any area of Florida will be better.  We go to SW Florida every January.

The likelihood of getting a combination of nice resort and nice beach in your timeframe is greatest in the Sarasota or SW FL areas.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 15, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> The likelihood of getting a combination of nice resort and nice beach in your timeframe is greatest in the Sarasota or SW FL areas.



I am not sure if I agree with this statement.  You can do a direct exchange with an owner of any of the resorts I mentioned and stay on the Atlantic Coast like you originally requested.

Every Resort I mention is a really nice resort.  And, the beaches are also really nice.

And, since you own Bluegreen Points, you can get Solara Surfside, the Hammock's at Marathon, Daytona Seabreeze, Casa Del Mar and others just by booking your points.  If you are Gold owner, you could get any week in your timeframe at these resorts.

So, I believe your likelihood of getting where you want to go is extremely high.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 15, 2006)

*****From Cocoa Beach south to the Sebastian Inlet******

Yes, this is a good area for waves.

We get some nice ones sometimes. Look at these. That year they were good all along the SE Coast of Florida. My cousin is the one with the broken board.

http://www.surfxtc.com/templates/gallery_pics.php?galleryid=515


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 16, 2006)

It's amazing how different the beaches are all around Florida.  Some are wide, others are so narrow you hardly have room for a blanket at high tide.  Some are flat, others have a steep slope. Some have white compact sand and are easy to walk on, while others have brown coarse sand that is difficult to walk on because you sink in like quicksand.  Some beaches have waves, others are more like a lake.  Some are loaded with shells, others have no shells. Some have easy public access, some you can't get to at all because of the private property.  My point is, if you really want advice on where to go, be as specific as you can about what you're looking for.  There are probably a thousand resorts down here to pick from.


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2006)

Good points.  

Well, except for the thousand resorts part.  There aren't that many _timeshare_ resorts on the beach, and in my daily searches of Resorts on the Beach, which are for an entire month, the most I see is 60-ish.  The last to be chosen are *always* those in the NE, from Melbourne on up.

FWIW, if the only criteria of interest is the possibility of bigger waves, and you are willing sacrifice beach quality and the natural beauty of the surrounding area, then the righthand coast is the way to go.




			
				Sea Six said:
			
		

> It's amazing how different the beaches are all around Florida.  Some are wide, others are so narrow you hardly have room for a blanket at high tide.  Some are flat, others have a steep slope. Some have white compact sand and are easy to walk on, while others have brown coarse sand that is difficult to walk on because you sink in like quicksand.  Some beaches have waves, others are more like a lake.  Some are loaded with shells, others have no shells. Some have easy public access, some you can't get to at all because of the private property.  My point is, if you really want advice on where to go, be as specific as you can about what you're looking for.  There are probably a thousand resorts down here to pick from.


----------



## dcmoony (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I was doing good presenting my case too my wife until she read Sea Six comment. We do a lot of walking when we go to the beach. My wife does like to hunt seashells. Where are some of the good places they wash up? As for me, I just wanted to see some big waves. Guess that will be my case to visit that pipeline in Hawaii. Looking tonight, I see 38 using weeks and I see 49 using weeks side of points. Guess we need to make a choice quick. I wonder what will be available when the points time frame opens up for June-July 2007?


----------



## JLB (Apr 17, 2006)

Sanibel is the most beautiful seashell location.  That's what it is known for.  You would like it there.  It's hard not to like.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 17, 2006)

Sanibel and Marco Island are both great beaches for shelling and walking.  The beaches are flat and the sand is firm and easy to walk on.  Unfortunately, there are no waves to speak of at these beaches known for shelling.  That is why I said earlier the more specific you can be the better we can recommend the place for you.  Just for comparison, we find the beach at Hutchinson Island on the east coast to be very diffiicult to walk on.  The sand is so soft you sink in up to your ankles - and there are no shells.  But the waves are bigger over there!


----------



## KenK (Apr 18, 2006)

Some of the beaches will be so shelly (?) that it might be a good idea to bring soft beach shoes (they are in Wal Mart / K Mart...about $1.99 or so)...(not on the East side so shelly, usually, but in the Sanabel / Marco area espically.

    Also, it will be hot on the sand, so thoes shoes will serve a duel purpose and might be a good idea on any Fl beach in the late spring/summer...as would an umbrella (also cheap at Pubix,Winn Dixie, or K Mart/ Wal Mart). And a brim hat  & loose fitting open shirts. 


 Always have some drinking water in the trunk.....even if you bring other bev...and also, no one warned you, some areas (espically around Orlando & central coastal both sides, the water you drik has a bit of sulpher in it...it might be good for you...but if your not used to the taste..ugh.....  Get bottled water... a few gallons for the rooms and a case of bottles to keep in trunk.


----------



## KenK (Apr 18, 2006)

Off to the beach right now...no waves (Hollywood)..bringing roasted chicken so I can attract the fish when I snorkle off the sand....


About the sand lines......the coasts of Florida get a lot of erosion...and when you see very little sand left, there is usually replenishment in the works.  They completed from Marin County S to just about Palm Beach 2 years ago....then needed to do parts of Miami and N to Hollywood/Ft Laud last fall, until the storms hit (again).  They didn't finish all of Broward Cty, I think the machinery is on the west coast now....(they are also doing NJ sections....not sure where).

But, the beach you see this year might be completely different 3 years from now. 

Note the PIX page. Go to Avon Pix.  Note the water line.  The year before that get together, the waves were touching the B'Walk at high tide.  I don't want to tell anyone how much taxes it costs....you will fall over....


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 18, 2006)

When I was a kid the beaches came and went and no one ever worried or even thought about it. But back then nobody built near the water. Most motels were across the road from the beach and beachside was just beach.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 18, 2006)

We go to Florida every year.  Cocoa Beach is real nice, we even caught a space shuttle takeoff.  It has bigger waves and I think sharks like that place, too.  Unless of course you are on the west coast of Florida during Wanda, that week there was great waves at Longboat.  I like Longboat, it never was too busy and you are so close to Anna Marie Island and my favorite  fish and chips place.  Clearwater is great for people watching and there is a neat little bar across the street.  Arent sunsets prettier on the west coast?  See what timeshares you can come up with and go from there.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 19, 2006)

For relaxation and beautiful sunsets I love LBK/Anna Maria. I bet the water is pretty now since we haven't had rain for awhile.


----------



## JLB (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, Siesta Key to Holmes Beach/Anna Maria will likely be the next SW Florida.


----------



## altonbluffs (Apr 21, 2006)

resort on cocoa beach is right on the beach and close to orlando also.  it is right on the atlantic.  nice and roomy-  two bedrooms and can sleep 6 on couch in living room nice condo


----------



## saf512 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Where to go for nice seashells?*

We are going to be in Orlando for 2 weeks in June.  The children have never seen seashells.  Can anyone suggest a nice beach to swim and collect colorfull shells that is within driving distance (2-3 hours) from Orlando?  
Thanks in advance, 
Sandra


----------



## JLB (Mar 10, 2008)

This is a fairly common question, so if you use the Search function--top of the page and a little to the right--you will find several discussions.

The nearest and most common answer is Cocoa Beach, which does not have a reputation for shelling.

Probably the nearest which does is Turtle Beach, the south end of the beaches in the Sarasota area.  Venice Beach, a tad further south, has a reputation for sharks' teeth.

But, since it will be their first experience, any beach will likely suffice, as with our part-time youngins 20 years ago, when Uncle Me parked the van on the beach (first available) and they woke up to a sunrise over the ocean.



saf512 said:


> We are going to be in Orlando for 2 weeks in June.  The children have never seen seashells.  Can anyone suggest a nice beach to swim and collect colorfull shells that is within driving distance (2-3 hours) from Orlando?
> Thanks in advance,
> Sandra


----------

